# do you ride with spurs?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use spurs on one of my horses everytime I ride. The rest I don't.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I used to ride with spurs because "that's how you are suppose to ride". Even though I had them they were rarely used. One day I got back from a ride to discover my right spur had fallen off at some point. That was ~13 years ago or more now and I still haven't replaced it or worn spurs since.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i use spurs with my colt but thats cuz my legs used to hang like 6 inches below his belly so it helped to get him moving. i use them with my mares alot cuz theyre pretty dead sided from all the little kiddies learning to ride on them.. but i NEVER use them on Red cuz hes hot headed enough and if anybody even thinks about getting on him with them on he acts like hes a kentucky derby horse.....were sloooooowly getting him used to them tho. just in case


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Really if your horse freaks out over spurs I think you're using them wrong. It should be about the lightest rolling touch you can muster. That shouldn't upset a horse, unless he's a real touchy one in every scenario. It's not about stabbing, kicking, or even tapping.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Reds problem is that when he was being backed his old owners used their sone, who has....older....opinions on how a horse should be broke....so were trying to teach him that theyre not so bad.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That I can understand. I'd start with un-roweled bumper spurs.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley has never liked spurs and hes always acted like this with spurs so i just use my reins as a whip he doesnt love it but its easier, i belive his last owner over used them on him. i dont mind he doesnt need them. and Flash he is young and she never wore them on him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always ride with spurs, english & western & with every horse. Horse decides if I engage them or not.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What she said! ^^^^^


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

agree with waresbear^^ thats what weve been using bubba, were gradually trying to build him up. we just want to get him as used to everything as possible.


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

I always ride my two horses with spurs because otherwise they become unresponsive and stiff when I KNOW they know better than that. I never used to ride Nahvar with spurs until I got older and realized just how much he was taking advantage of me. So I put on the bumper spurs and all of a sudden he remembered how to move his feet! Hahahaha! Like waresbear said, actions of the horse will depend on if I use them or not.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i only use them on one horse my other 2 don't need them but they could care less if i used them. but i wear them 95% of the time if i need them there on if not then there just for show 

as for a crop i only use when riding one horse which is my blind horse jessie and its not used as a regular riding thing. its used to help him going over obstacles.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it greatly depends on the individual horse and the circumstances. The 3 fillies that I'm training right now would likely kill me if I wore spurs on them, they are just uber sensitive. Depending on how they ride later on in their training, I may introduce them...maybe not. Many of the horses I get from these folks don't need the spurs because they are supremely responsive to even the lightest leg pressure.

As for my other horses, I generally use spurs when I'm working cattle or doing something that requires a bit more precision. Just for plodding around though, I normally don't.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have ridden for many years, but only just starting riding with spurs this past year. Honestly I don't know why I waited so long to wear them, as it is much like carrying a whip, you don't have to use them and most of the time I don't.


----------



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

The way I see it, and this is just my opinion, is that spurs are good training tools, but I believe that a horse is not trained well enough if he can't be ridden without spurs.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't use them because I don't feel confident in my ability to use them properly. I have no objection to them, I just don't want to create problems through my own incompetence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I couldn't tell you the last time the spurs weren't on my boots, they are always there but rarely used. They are a great tool for cue refinement and like any other tool in the horse world, in the right hands (or on the right legs rather) they can be invaluable. 

On the flip side they can also be a detriment if used improperly or by a rider not advanced enough to be using them.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I always ride with them but don't necessarily use them haha. Im just to lazy to take them off.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I use composite (plastic material) spurs that have different removable ends, from a ball end, to a straight tip, rowel, etc. so I can choose how severe it is. I use a real mild tip though. My horses dont mind me using spurs on them. Sometimes when Sebastian is not listening and I use a crop, he gets mad/stressed, so I try not to use it on him. Hes an ottb so maybe he had some bad experience with the crop from his racing days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yerp. now my poor boots had nasty black streaks on the heels cuz in never take em off. i feel for my boots.....


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I ride my one mare with spurs if I'm roping or working cattle. Other than that, she doesn't need them.

I have gone back to the barn in a middle of a ride to get my spurs if a horse needs a little wake-up call. Say, if they're not listening to my cues or being bratty. But I try to start every ride without them. And hopefully finish without them.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I wear spurs on Romeo whenever he is being lazy or decides today isnt a good day to move off her legs Imma pretend I don't know what I am doing.
When I ride Kodee I try to always ride with spurs because he was a kid pony and he got really dull from being kicked and squeezed so a little bit of encouragement helps him.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

for me it depends how responsive your horse is. on my very sensitive mare, i don't. but on my mom's very poky gelding, i have to. my 8 year old daughter has to as well. but i never use them to gouge. i think of them to help me que.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My WP horse has a spur stop so yes I use spurs every time I ride. Having to use spurs DOES NOT mean the horse is not fully trained. Spurs are for refinement, they are not for 'go" (unless you do timed event). My horse moves off from my calf...NOT my spurs. If you feel you need to use to get your horse to go, then you need to re-think your training. Your horse should move forward from your leg. If you need "go" in your horse...a horse who is not responding to your leg OR learning to...then carry a long dressage whip and use it AT your leg. It reinforces what your leg is asking for.


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

It just depends on the horse. Some horses I ride are so responsive to my leg they don't need them. Doesn't hurt them if I do ride with them, just means I don't have to engage them. Some horses I ride need a little reminder, but never do they need more than a rub
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a good mare that was a bit on the lazy, side and slow to respond to the leg at times. The first time I donned spurs, western with a rowel that rolled, I gave her a little bump on one side when she ignored my leg. It took only once. When I would brush up her training for an upcoming show all I had to do was just roll the rowel on her side (like rolling a coin on the back of your hand) and that's all it took. It was her waker-upper. It would be months before I'd have to repeat that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use spurs every time I ride...except for the first couple of rides on a colt. I use them for refinement in my leg cues especially for lateral movement.

Using spurs to make your horse go faster isn't really the right use. I see people, especially barrel racers who gouge the hell out of a horse. When you spur a horse like that- he tightens up, not stretches out. Think of when someone walks up to you and pokes you in the ribs with a finger. You tighten up. Its hard to get speed when your tight and your stride is about 3ft. long. If you want speed, spank with a rein or over and under, and just like with any other cue timing is important, give a spank while he is reaching, this will encourage him to stretch out. Trying to get forward movement by using spurs improperly will also cause tail swishing and resistance.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> Really if your horse freaks out over spurs I think you're using them wrong. It should be about the lightest rolling touch you can muster. That shouldn't upset a horse, unless he's a real touchy one in every scenario. It's not about stabbing, kicking, or even tapping.


I can ride in spurs with all but one of mine. My oldest horse had never ever had spurs and I was his only rider and while I do admit that I was a very all knowing smarter then the average expert teenager when I "trained" him completely by myself and turned him into a one man horse by never allowing any other person in the world to get on his back... 

a friend of mine got on him with tiny nubs and he shot off like a rocket. He won't buck you off or anything but he's so sensitive that spurs actually impede your ability to have a good ride on him. He's very little leg preasure and kind of backwards trained (ask for it- get it and take all preasure off - he'll maintain it) because I was, as I have stated before, the best trainer in the world.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wear spurs on my gelding as well as another horse I am beginning to ride. Both are lazy but very responsive to the slightest touch of a spur. First time I rode with spurs on my horse he freaked out but I have since learned how to better ride with them and I do not use them unless needed.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I compete with spurs. I do as much dry work as I can without them to stay in tune with my horse(s).


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I ride with them sometimes cuz my horse is dead sided . But I've started using them less as he's getting more responsive


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

When schooling young or green horses, I do not wear spurs. Generally once they are well rounded and I'm just wanting to fine tune them I will wear them, in order to use them as a backup aid. I always wear waterford spurs, and they work well for me, and they do come in handy sometimes. Since I'm so short (4'11 when stretching) my legs rarely touch where they should on the horse's belly, and so often a horse will ignore my aids. My spurs give me a little bit 'extra' when that happens ;D


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I used spurs on my gelding, Red. If I hadn't have used spurs, I wouldn't have gone anywhere! He was a sweet horse but kinda lazy. Barry uses spurs with Sarge but for gentle cues - not anything more than that. 

I never ride Biscuit with spurs but may start. He will not go forward without alot of encouragement if it is away from other horses. It is a training issue I am working on.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I wear spurs just about every ride when I am working at home or with a coach. Reason being, that I can then back up my leg when I need to, rather than being caught out and having to kick, which I really hate doing - good way to deaden them more to the leg! 
Mostly I won't even engage my spur, but on the chance that the horse doesn't give to a touch of the leg, I then have the spur there to back it up immediately and avoid developing a training issue that could have been avoided.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used spurs for years, except on the young horses. I wouldn't use spurs on my 3.5 year old gelding yet.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I never use them on trail, but I do use them with my Percheron for refinement (haunch turns, spins, etc).


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never used them even when I was heavy in HUS. I ride trail now and haven't needed them. Until there is a need.....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I use spurs everytime I ride Red, even when barrel racing. Surprisingly, he's flies like a bat outta hell when we're racing, but when we are practicing at home or just pleasure riding he is the laziest horse I've ever been on, and gets a little dead sided. I don't have to kick him when barrel racing, they just help me get him to move over faster and easier. They are very dull roper spurs, so nothing too serious. 

I also used the same spurs on my mare Molly Jo before she passed Saturday. She worked almost exclusively off of leg pressure, so they really were just there for a little extra cuing.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I ride with a tiny Prince of Wales spur, that I really have to turn my toe out to use. I only just recently started wearing spurs, and know my leg is not always quiet, so wanted something that wouldn't touch the horse with every stride._

_It works well, as I have them to use, but easily don't use them by keeping my foot in a regular position._

_I also normally carry a crop. Rarely use it, but still carry it, unless the horse is being super spunky._


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

gotadunQh.... your WP horse stops if you engage your spurs? or did i read that wrong?


----------



## EmrysGal (Jan 10, 2012)

No way. I'm not a big fan of spurs, but I don't hate them. I just don't use them.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> gotadunQh.... your WP horse stops if you engage your spurs? or did i read that wrong?


Yes, if I totally close my lower leg and apply spur pressure with both spurs he will stop, no hand is needed.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't spur my horses at all, because I know they never need it, I could take the whip to them if they miss behave but that doesn't happen very often. I thought before that they were just for style  lol I just saw people wearing them on they're boots but then took them off when they were riding! XD lol too funny!


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to have these really cool looking spurs that matched the leather work on my saddle. I loved wearing them because they looked so cool. However, I've never needed them while riding any horse and now I've lost track of them and haven't seen them for years. But, they where just a fashion statement for me. I just needed something to screamed "cowboy up."


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya I use them occasionally, I think you should only use them to "re-in force" something then take them off. Spurs aren't bad, they are a good aid to a horse that doesn't respond well to leg aid, you just have to be courteous to your horse and use them properly. However if you use them, keep you feet straight, heels out, so that the spurs don't bump him the whole ride.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I've heard of the spur stop before briefly in a magazine article.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

ladybugsgirl said:


> I've heard of the spur stop before briefly in a magazine article.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The spur stop is a pretty handy thing, especially for WP and Horsemanship. The more I squeeze, the rounder and slower my horse goes. And, it's like having an emergency brake....if your horse takes off, a person's natural instinct is to grip with the legs. You do that with a spur broke horse, they will stop.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

GotaDunQH said:


> The spur stop is a pretty handy thing, especially for WP and Horsemanship. The more I squeeze, the rounder and slower my horse goes. And, it's like having an emergency brake....if your horse takes off, a person's natural instinct is to grip with the legs. You do that with a spur broke horse, they will stop.


Never heard of this. Pretty cool...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I ride with spurs. I need all the help I can get, to get my horse to lift and round his back into my seat when riding. 

Believe it or not, English spurs weren't originally meant to make the horse "go", they were designed to aid the rider in having the horse lift their backs.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, I use spurs with every horse, mostly because I'm too lazy to take them off between rides. If you have a quiet leg, then spurs are a great tool, allowing you to only use when necessary, but if you don't have a quiet leg, you shouldn't use them. My trainer judged me for a quiet leg, before I ever put a pair on. 

Also, I ride in the Stubben soft touch spurs, I like them a lot, I've wanted them for a while and bought them with christmas money!  They look like this: http://www.inchs.com/acatalog/Stubben_1152 soft touch spur lar.jpg


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never used spurs! So I don't know if they would help me at all or if I would even know how to use them properly. I'm a little bit more comfortable with a whip for tapping if something is needed for encouragement.

I've been riding my sister's under worked horse and she puts up quite the fight for any exercise at all. She hates the whip haha I'm sure she'd give me attitude if I nudged her with any spurs.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I thinks it's a good idea to ride without spurs and only need them for things like barrel racing (or just when you want them to really speed up) because if you absolutely need spurs to make your horse move, you would probably end up with a problem if they were broken/lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree waresbear,spurs are a training tool.just because you have them on doesnt mean you always have to use them like bubba said,try to roll them,dont stab your horse if you dont know how or when to use them,then dont.i train for a living so i dont climb on a horse without them.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> I thinks it's a good idea to ride without spurs and only need them for things like barrel racing (or just when you want them to really speed up) because if you absolutely need spurs to make your horse move, you would probably end up with a problem if they were broken/lost.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Spurs aren't for go, they are for refinement. Watch any TOP level Dressage rider and theya re wearing spurs. That's how they get refinement for those spectacular movements they do....while it looks like they are doing nothing. Same with my WP & HMS horse...you could watch a class and think I'm doing nothing, but I'm working it the whole time....sometimes with the help of the spurs I wear and sometimes not.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

rob said:


> i agree waresbear,spurs are a training tool.just because you have them on doesnt mean you always have to use them like bubba said,try to roll them,dont stab your horse if you dont know how or when to use them,then dont.i train for a living so i dont climb on a horse without them.


And I do the same...sometimes no spurs, sometimes a roll on the belly, sometimes a steady pressure up into the belly etc. There is never a hard poke ot jab.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i never wear spurs, because me and my horse dont compete at the upper levels of our sport. spurs should be used for refined movements only, and never for go. i hate seeing so many people use spurs on their horses when they dont need them. i have seen so many bloody sides, its horrible.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

gotadun,i agree,because when i judge a wp or hms class,i dont want to see your rein hand or your feet move.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

By about the 4 or 5th ride on a horse there spurs. It is something that is needed once you get a finished horse and it works best to just start with them. They learn a very light touch.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

WesternBella said:


> I thinks it's a good idea to ride without spurs and only need them for things like barrel racing (or just when you want them to really speed up) because if you absolutely need spurs to make your horse move, you would probably end up with a problem if they were broken/lost.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Spurs are not about speed. They are for subtle cues and lateral movement. They are not always used but they are always on. They are an extension of your leg. Nothing more.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I used to use spurs on my mom's horse but on my horse now I never do, he's extremely sensitive and really doesn't like them, but he's very responsive to my leg/seat so I don't really have a need for them. I was also told by his old owner that he dislikes crops, I've never ridden him with one though but I would like to see how he reacts to them.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I do use them, and usually always have them on. For english, just a small half inch knob end spur, and for western, an inch long curved shank, with a soft, almost flat rowel. 

Pretty much they're just on. I only have to engage them for moments when he's acting like he's forgotten how to canter, and looses his engagement, or for a little more intensity when he's being lazy on a sidepass or pivot, or something else of the sort.

It's not a speed tool. I can ride him without spurs, with no problem. He goes into all his gaits, and everything else in-between just fine, since I ride with more calf, and seat. All he takes with the spur is a light touch, and he's on it.

So, yes. As long as they're used quietly, they're a great tool.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I use them on my show gelding when I'm showing or working on perfecting more difficult maneuvers with my horse. When I teach them I don't use spurs, but when I'm perfecting I will so I barely have to use my lower leg and get a quicker response while preparing them for shows. For showing it's pretty obvious, I want to be able to move my horse around without looking like I'm doing anything, spurs help tremendously with that 

Also slightly weird, but I ride better tackless (literally nothing) with spurs than without them. My horse is trained to use them as an extension of the aids not a "GO FASTER".

When I do speed (occasionally...) I do not use spurs.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

i use spurs and always have them on. i hate when people look at me when im riding and i can here them say " its only because she has spurs" well then i take em off and do the same thing to shut them up haha


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

I ride with spurs on my show Fox Trotter because it seems like its easier on him, and he understands my commands a lot better. In most of the things I do with him he needs to pick up quite a collection of gaits, and without the spurs it would be impossible! If I ever go out on a trail ride with him, I don't use spurs. Their strictly for command purposes!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't use spurs, but I am thinking about using them in shows. Cowboy gets so lazy and completely ignore my leg, so I'm thinking a quiet english spur will wake him up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I always wear my spurs when we go out to a restaurant


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I always wear my spurs when we go out to a restaurant


Do you take a shower first, put on clean underwear, put your dirty pants,boots and spurs on to make it look like you did something all day?


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I wear my spurs with Dallas, but sometimes I don't need to use them. If I need them, they're there. 

Shaymus doesn't need them at all. lol.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Do you take a shower first, put on clean underwear, put your dirty pants,boots and spurs on to make it look like you did something all day?


Yes and it's important to use jingle-bobs too so as to attract attention


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Yes and it's important to use jingle-bobs too so as to attract attention


Hellz ya... If your going to do it go all the way.

I have a story about this, actually two...
I will make this quick..

Back in the day before I was married, I was asked out on a date by a guy, I said yes and we agreed on a place to have dinner and cocktails later that week.

So the day comes, I get off work, shower and do all the things girls do before going out. I am sitting at the bar waiting for my date to show and in he walks wearing not only spurs but his ******....I was mortified. The place was decent and packed....it was like in the movies were you could hear crickets when he walked in, except it wasn't crickets I was hearing, it was jingle bobs. It was very obvious that he had showered before hand, clean pants, clean shirt and smelling of aftershave. It was in the spring so if he had been working outside and come straight to the restaurant he would of had mud caked up to his calves. But made the effort to put his ****** and spurs on before the date....nice. 

Just saying...glad I don't have to date anymore, and married to guy who doesn't wear his spurs to town.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: OMG, that's horrible!!! I'm guilty of wearing my spurs to town...but not after I've already been home and cleaned up. To me, the person who wears their spurs/******/chaps when they go out _after_ cleaning up reeks of "wannabe" or "poser".

The only thing better than just the jinglebobs is if he floor of the restaurant is wooden and they have really good acoustics. Sounds just like you're walking into a saloon for a mid-day showdown :lol:.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cowchick, did you ask this moron why he chose that outfit?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> :rofl: OMG, that's horrible!!! I'm guilty of wearing my spurs to town...but not after I've already been home and cleaned up. To me, the person who wears their spurs/******/chaps when they go out _after_ cleaning up reeks of "wannabe" or "poser".
> 
> The only thing better than just the jinglebobs is if he floor of the restaurant is wooden and they have really good acoustics. Sounds just like you're walking into a saloon for a mid-day showdown :lol:.


I know!!! 
I will run in to the gas station and get a snack or beer...but I thought that was excessive...lol

The only thing missing is the music from a Clint Eastwood movie..

OK, one more...

So again before I was married I was running around with guy and he was charged with calving 2000 heifers in CA. So I would go out on the weekends to daywork and hang out. There was a crew of about 4 guys staying in the camp, well the month before one of the guys was working on a different ranch up in OR and Western Horseman did an article and he was photographed in the magazine. So in the photos he was wearing some crazy patterned wild rag. Well we would all go to the HQ and shower before going to town for dinner. One night we had to drive back to camp so this guy could get that same wild rag to wear to town because he thought he might be "recognized"....we were just going to get Chinese food..these are the guys we call "shadow watchers"- too busy looking at their own shadow to find cattle...lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, shadow watchers...I like that.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Cowchick, did you ask this moron why he chose that outfit?



LOL!!! 

I should of...it was kinda like a bad car wreck....it's bad but you can't help to look.

At that point I was thinking.."I am getting a free dinner and beer..free beer...free beer...free tequila?"


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I am riding with a pair of rubber english spurs and I used them on the horse I was leasing in the past. My new horse doesn't respond at all to them, its more of a tickle to her than anything lol. I think I may have to invest in a pair of Western spurs with Ceilidh


----------

